# Custom 36 inch 5-string bass



## Desecrated (Nov 22, 2007)

RIM Custom 5 string for Alex Claber (36 inch scale)

Custom body design
5 piece Wenge/Ash thru neck
Wenge fretboard 36" scale
Alder Body wings
Ash top
Dyed black tuillipwood pinstrip accent veneer
Ebony headstock cap
CF rods in neck

Stainless steel frets (low profile)
ETS MKIII Black bridge and saddle
Sperzel tuners
JD Straplocks
Aluminium 3mm side makers

Q-Tuner 5 string pickup set
4 way rotary switch (neck/series/parallel/bridge) volume,passive tone.
500k pots

Oil finnish

















​


----------



## Universalis (Nov 22, 2007)

Wow. The bridge solution is really cool, looks technically smart and aestethically uncommon. I like it!

I dig also the overall shape and look, even if the scale would be a bit too much for me


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 22, 2007)

That's quite an interesting bridge design. 

And clear qtuners! This bass will have a really unique look!


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 22, 2007)

Universalis said:


> Wow. The bridge solution is really cool, looks technically smart and aestethically uncommon. I like it!
> 
> I dig also the overall shape and look, even if the scale would be a bit much for me



I tried a 35 inch bass, and you know what, It doesn't fell that bad, I have 32" bass in normal cases but the 35" felt pretty normal after a couple of minutes, It's still a bass so you kinda expect it to be big anyway


----------



## Apophis (Nov 22, 2007)

Looks very nice, bridge system is cool also.


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 22, 2007)

Apophis said:


> Looks very nice, bridge system is cool also.



In your professional opinion, is that really going to hold ? I'm assuming that this bass is going to get some heavy strings on it.


----------



## Apophis (Nov 22, 2007)

It will be ok even without that metal plate inside  But make that way it can hold everything  There are two screws I think, so this kind of "stopbar" can stand enormous amount of tension. In my opinion it's beter than top mounted bridges without strings thru body.

Carl Thompson Custom, Hand-Crafted Instruments
Check there. This guy makes all wood bridges for his guitars and basses without problems


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 22, 2007)

Apophis said:


> It will be ok even without that metal plate inside  But make that way it can hold everything  There are two screws I think, so this kind of "stopbar" can stand enormous amount of tension. In my opinion it's beter than top mounted bridges without strings thru body.
> 
> Carl Thompson Custom, Hand-Crafted Instruments
> Check there. This guy makes all wood bridges for his guitars and basses without problems



"-29-06
New!! Life Beyond the Third Fret - a DVD video series about the journey of Carl Thompson's life making music and of course making instruments..."

ooOOOOOOOOOOOOooo, I need that one.


----------



## darren (Nov 22, 2007)

Wow... those are some sweet-looking basses. And 36" scale? Those are going to be monstrous!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 22, 2007)

That bass will be the size of Noodles.


----------



## Loserchief (Nov 22, 2007)

What's so special about 36"? I mean 34" is regular scale and my own bass is 35.5". Looks cool but i don't think those two extra inches will do that much for playability


----------



## ibznorange (Nov 22, 2007)

youd think, but standard baritone scale for most companies on a guitar is 27 inches, and most guitars are 25.5 or 24.75


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 22, 2007)

Neat! I really like that, and I agree that what's going on at the bridge looks pretty cool.


----------



## ibznorange (Nov 22, 2007)

i dont care for the body too much looking at it, but i agree. that bridge is badass!
ive heard qtuner bass pickups are rockin too, unlike what i hear of their guitar pups


----------



## Loserchief (Nov 23, 2007)

ibznorange said:


> youd think, but standard baritone scale for most companies on a guitar is 27 inches, and most guitars are 25.5 or 24.75



Yeah,but that's supposed to be a bass so 36" won't be really monstrous in comparison to other basses. But it's definitely gonna be sexy


----------

